# Overused species from your observation



## Quiet269 (Oct 25, 2008)

In general I notice these species to be Overused.

Seems like there are just a TON of Dogs/Wolves, Foxes, and Large Cats...

Like, WAY too many 

So, IYO what species are overused?


----------



## Kanrei (Oct 25, 2008)

Fox and Wolves


----------



## Quiet269 (Oct 25, 2008)

ooo a Tanuki!

You don't see that every day ^_^


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 25, 2008)

Cats in general, especially tigers.


----------



## RainsongGryphon (Oct 25, 2008)

Red fox specifically, with wolves not far behind.  I don't see too many domestic dogs of ANY kind (except *MAYBE* huskies), but red foxes are EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 25, 2008)

Wolves, dogs and tigers and dragons (Do they count?). I've seen waaaaay too many of those.


----------



## Takun (Oct 25, 2008)

Red Fox, Wolf, and Dragon.....


----------



## JesterKatz (Oct 25, 2008)

Mmm, Red Foxes and Grey Wolfs.


----------



## sashadistan (Oct 25, 2008)

I don't consider this to really be fair. It comes down to what each induvidual identifies with on their own. Those animals tend to get used more often because they are more prevalent amoung either the modern media, or in animal related circles because they are endangered.
After all, how many insects do you see?


----------



## X (Oct 25, 2008)

wolves, foxes, dragons, horses.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 25, 2008)

Red Foxes, dragons, Wolves, Tigers, Lions, Huskies, felines, etc...


----------



## Szorn (Oct 25, 2008)

Hey, hey! *Red* foxes are overused! I'm a *black* fox! 
Ah well. I would agree tho. Large cats, wolves and red foxes, and western dragons are the most common.
I was at one point a red-tailed hawk. Just wasn't right... I like otters tho... :3


----------



## Riol Tikorma (Oct 25, 2008)

I tend to see a lot of big cats, wolves, and dogs...

 And that's really just a repeat of what everyone's said...


----------



## Lord Eon (Oct 25, 2008)

sashadistan said:


> I don't consider this to really be fair. It comes down to what each induvidual identifies with on their own. Those animals tend to get used more often because they are more prevalent amoung either the modern media, or in animal related circles because they are endangered.
> After all, how many insects do you see?



Isn't it extraordinary how furs generally only seem to identify with the cute animals? But there are some insects out there. Uncle Kage is a cockroach, believe it or not. 

Anyways, there is no question here. Vulpes vulpes, the red fox is the single most overused species in the furry fandom. I don't know what is about them makes so many people choose them. Is it how cute they always seem to appear in cartoons? I was originally going to be your typical fox, but I noticed there were an awful lot of them on the net, so that's why I went for something a little different (that eventually became quite unique). 

After red foxes, I'd say wolves and dragons are the next most overused species. I guess the wolf is chosen because it's the badass cousin of the fox, or maybe it's perceived as being 'wilder' or 'special' because of its endangered status. And dragons are generally regarded as powerful and generally awesome creatures (not to mention, being purely fantasy, their players can make them whatever they want them to be really).


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 25, 2008)

Red foxes...

*cough*

In my defense, I did pick this before I even knew there was a furry fandom.  My other fursona is a volvox.

Oh, and I'll just echo what everybody is saying and include wolves, dragons, and wild felines (mostly lions and tigers) in the overused bunch.  Other species verging on overused are the horse, the lizard (that frilled/spiky/nondescript thing with scales people just call a 'lizard'), and possibly the otter (though this is questionable).
One thing I'm surprised isn't overused is the dingo, but I really haven't seen a lot of dingos in the fandom.



> I don't know what is about them makes so many people choose them.


I think they're adorable, in real life.  And pretty.  And in a more anthropomorphic form, very sexy.  I'm guessing a lot of other folks agree with me.


----------



## Szorn (Oct 25, 2008)

M. Le Renard said:


> Red fox... wolves... and wild felines...
> I think they're adorable, in real life.  And pretty.  And in a more anthropomorphic form, very sexy.  I'm guessing a lot of other folks agree with me.



I agree :3


----------



## Kano (Oct 25, 2008)

Red foxes, wolves, dragons

I'm just adding to the wolf population xD


----------



## Symphonic_Nemesis (Oct 25, 2008)

I have seen many wolves and dragons  

But just like Renard I did not know the furry fandom existed when I created a fursona for myself.


----------



## harry2110 (Oct 25, 2008)

There are also a lot of rabbits and squirrels.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Oct 25, 2008)

Mammals and dragons. CUT IT OUT, Y'ALL. >:C


----------



## BlauShep (Oct 25, 2008)

wolves and foxes. as for dogs, huskies seem to be the most popular choice. and probably shepherds too, like me, haha.


----------



## lawsuite (Oct 25, 2008)

rabbits, squirrels, mice, rats, cats, red foxes, fennec foxes, most wolves seem to be either modeled after European wolves or just nonspecific cartoon wolves.


----------



## Verin Asper (Oct 25, 2008)

Wolf/Dragon hybrids, were starting to become overused


----------



## Inices (Oct 25, 2008)

The 3 you see a lot of are foxes, wolves and dragons. 

And even then I don't think dragons are that common, they just kind of stand out because they're so different from other species. Could be wrong about that though.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 26, 2008)

Dragons, gray wolves, foxes, big cats, and rabbits. :/


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Oct 26, 2008)

I see a lot of foxes, wolves, dragons, and big cats. I am a Fox Furry myself, my fursona being a Red Fox, lol ^_^


----------



## Nargle (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't think any species is really overused. Popular, maybe, but overused implies that there should be less.

I think that certain species are so popular kind of... I dunno, unifies them or something? I mean, I like the fact that there are so many others that like dogs, like me, and that gives me something to have in common with others. If I was the only one who liked dogs, that would be kinda lame. And I get really excited when I see other corgis =3

Plus, the popular species make the rare ones seem that much more unique and special =3


----------



## Hollow-Dragon (Oct 26, 2008)

I see a lot of various canines and cats.

I don't really see dragons as being "overused", but more "out there" compared to others.


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 26, 2008)

Hmmm... I know Red Foxes and Wolves are overused, but if someone used a Red Fox/Wolf mix, would _that _count as overused? Double overused? Original? Imaginitive? What?


----------



## iBurro (Oct 26, 2008)

Canids, Felines, and Dragons. Especially foxes/wolves, tigers, or ordinary house cats.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Oct 26, 2008)

> I think that certain species are so popular kind of... I dunno, unifies them or something?


I'd rather not associate myself with the majority of the other foxes out there, to be honest.

Corgis are pretty awesome, though.  They have such short legs, and that's just... awwww.


----------



## Hydramon (Oct 26, 2008)

Anyone wanna answer my question?


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 26, 2008)

Hydramon said:


> Hmmm... I know Red Foxes and Wolves are overused, but if someone used a Red Fox/Wolf mix, would _that _count as overused? Double overused? Original? Imaginitive? What?


That would be a folf, and they're not that uncommon.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 26, 2008)

Wolves, foxes, and dragons.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 26, 2008)

Canines are the largest overused group there is.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Oct 26, 2008)

Foxes, canids (esp. huskies), felines, and dragons. 

I think we all know this.


----------



## Nightweaver (Oct 26, 2008)

First off, I'm a raccoon, so I thank my lucky stars I made him that when I was first starting out (I like to be semi-original @.@).

Secondly, I think I have an explanation to why canines and dragons are so heavily used in the fandom, and it can be summed up in two words: Blame Disney. Seriously, Disney flicks have contributed in a very large way to the artistic end of the fandom, and there are a plethora of foxes and wolves in them. Dreamworks too, or whoever made "Balto." Sprinkle in a bunch of fantasy interpretations of dragons from D&D and other RPGs (from which a lot of us hail), and you have the perfect combination for a copycat phenomenon the likes of which HAS NEVER BEEN SEEN BEFORE. 

But, even so, here's the thing: I still download and view tons and tons of red fox and wolf and dragon art. I can't get enough of it, if it's well-drawn. See, every artist has their own little twist to put into the character designs, which makes every one a little different. I concede that I may be falling into the same trap as a lot of the fandom, but I have a secondary explanation for why we like them so much. We all love dogs, and cats too. We grew up with them, they're our companion animals. So of course it's natural for humans to have a special emotional, even spiritual, connection with these species and offshoots of them. So we draw them because we love them. Yay.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 26, 2008)

I actually see a whole lot of fennecs. Kind of surprised me.

And who cares if something is "overused?"  Wolves are still like my favorite animal ever, and they were long before I even knew what the fuck the internet was (in elementary school there was a widely accepted rumour that I was raised by wolves, and I did everything in my power to encourage it once I overheard it).  Going against the grain just because it's going against the grain is retarded.  "Oh, wolves are too popular, so I'm going to be UNIQUE and AWESOME and change my inner self to fit something completely different; I think I'll be a quoll!"  Welcome to high school.  

And I really hate that there are so many dragons. I really suck at drawing dragons, yet people keep freaking commissioning me for them. God damn dragons need to go the hell away.

We need more otters. D:


----------



## FourLetterWord (Oct 26, 2008)

white fox dodgin the stereotype on a technicality 

oo-rah


----------



## Nargle (Oct 26, 2008)

Nightweaver said:


> First off, I'm a raccoon, so I thank my lucky stars I made him that when I was first starting out (I like to be semi-original @.@).
> 
> Secondly, I think I have an explanation to why canines and dragons are so heavily used in the fandom, and it can be summed up in two words: Blame Disney. Seriously, Disney flicks have contributed in a very large way to the artistic end of the fandom, and there are a plethora of foxes and wolves in them. Dreamworks too, or whoever made "Balto." Sprinkle in a bunch of fantasy interpretations of dragons from D&D and other RPGs (from which a lot of us hail), and you have the perfect combination for a copycat phenomenon the likes of which HAS NEVER BEEN SEEN BEFORE.
> 
> But, even so, here's the thing: I still download and view tons and tons of red fox and wolf and dragon art. I can't get enough of it, if it's well-drawn. See, every artist has their own little twist to put into the character designs, which makes every one a little different. I concede that I may be falling into the same trap as a lot of the fandom, but I have a secondary explanation for why we like them so much. We all love dogs, and cats too. We grew up with them, they're our companion animals. So of course it's natural for humans to have a special emotional, even spiritual, connection with these species and offshoots of them. So we draw them because we love them. Yay.



Cuz we TOTALLY have a lot of ogre, donkey, rat, car, toaster, penguin and clownfish fursonas. XD Seriously, the only kid's movies I can think of with a fox in it is Fox and the Hound and Robin Hood. And I hadn't heard of Robin Hood until my late teens.

I think the real culprits are the fact that humans in general LOVE canines. Seriously, man's best friend. Humans have always palled around with canines, long before Disney. And foxes are a more exotic, "cuter" version of canines, and that's probably why they are so attractive. That, and the Japanese are crazy about foxes.

Cats, same thing, pretty much. They're one of the first animals to be domesticated, alongside dogs. 

I think the reason why people like dragons so much is because humans have always been obsessed with this mythical creature. Powerful, yet elegant. Plus, there is a very human element to it, seeings as they were created by us.



Nylak said:


> I actually see a whole lot of fennecs. Kind of surprised me.
> 
> And who cares if something is "overused?"  Wolves are still like my favorite animal ever, and they were long before I even knew what the fuck the internet was (in elementary school there was a widely accepted rumour that I was raised by wolves, and I did everything in my power to encourage it once I overheard it).  Going against the grain just because it's going against the grain is retarded.  "Oh, wolves are too popular, so I'm going to be UNIQUE and AWESOME and change my inner self to fit something completely different; I think I'll be a quoll!"  Welcome to high school.
> 
> ...



Totally totally totally agree with you. Except, I like drawing dragons XD


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 27, 2008)

1. Fox.
2. Kitsune.
3. Dragon
4. Wolf.
5. Feline
6. Fox
7. Horses
8. General "Lizardmen" scalies.
9. hermaphroditic shim nagas
10. Foxes.
11. Canids
12. Fox
13. And did I mention Fox?
14. ??????
15. You didn't think I'd use the profit joke, did you?


----------



## pheonix (Oct 27, 2008)

Foxes and wolves...oh shit.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 27, 2008)

Anything cute, has fur, and is even alittle bit feminine.

You never see any Xoloitzcuintle furries. Who wouldnt want to be this...






...?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 27, 2008)

Basically anything that's especially cute or well endowed.


----------



## Skiota (Oct 27, 2008)

As for Dogs, I see a lot of Rottweilers. Or 'mutt' types. 

As for me, I'm a Beagle, which is only fursona. =3


----------



## KiniK (Nov 12, 2008)

Markedly overused: _Fox, Wolf, Dragons, Cats_ (wild and domestic)

Overused: general dogs, Raccoons, Mice/Rats, Rabbits, Otters, Skunks, horses, some modified wolves, more foxes etc.

Foxes and wolves alone are 75% of furries right there... with dragons and big cats in hot pursuit.

There are plenty of moderately popular species like hyenas, squirrels, deer etc.

Becoming a fad:  kangaroos, pangolins, red pandas.


----------



## Nox (Nov 12, 2008)

Mine would be the hybrid.  The animal that is more then just one. The cat/dog/fox/car/bedsheet/Ninja/panda/pokemon/Faire. Yes, I am a fox. I know it is over used, XD but hey, It's my spirt animal. Not going to change.


----------



## Reconwulf (Nov 12, 2008)

i think i see way more wolves than anything else (including me) then its a mix between foxes and dogs


----------



## Arcane hollow (Nov 12, 2008)

I see Foxes, wolfs, and mammals in general as the most popular types.  I don't think they are overused though, people can chose what connects the closest to them.

As for dragons i had never seen many of us till i came here.


----------



## Kye Vixen (Nov 12, 2008)

FourLetterWord said:


> white fox dodgin the stereotype on a technicality
> 
> oo-rah


 
I think i apply to this technicality


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 12, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Basically anything that's especially cute or well endowed.



Or has multiple breasts that can be well endowed. 

Or defies the laws of nature and somehow manages to have breasts when the males don't have a Pingas. (Sadly if dragon anthromorphs were real...they would be just like scalies...flat.)


If you ask me though, it seems the hermaphroditic shim nagas seem to be on their way out. I've actually been seeing less of them.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Nov 12, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Red Fox, Wolf, and Dragon.....


This.

I'm a 'coon. Not many people are 'coons, but I'm a 'coon. And, you're a 'coon if you make fun of me for it. I'll rip through your garbage and tear your eyes out! rawr



David M. Awesome said:


> Basically anything that's especially cute or well endowed.



And this. People usually pick horses because they want to have their fursonas to have large dicks.


----------



## Jax (Nov 12, 2008)

Not enough foxes! Humans are too overused. But what do I know, I'm none of the above! Just a lonely furry alien...no home...a non furry mate...avoiding human life...there is no over used furry!!!


----------



## Bambi (Nov 12, 2008)

sashadistan said:


> I don't consider this to really be fair. It comes down to what each induvidual identifies with on their own. Those animals tend to get used more often because they are more prevalent amoung either the modern media, or in animal related circles because they are endangered.
> After all, how many insects do you see?


 
Good point.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 12, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> This.
> And this. People usually pick horses because they want to have their fursonas to have large dicks.



Explains the cattle then. >.>

But oyu know I've actually seen horse or Pegasus Fursonas in which the user was even more puritanical than I am and would never imagine the dickery. 

...of course in the TFandom....yeah definitely that's why everyone loves horses.


----------



## Nazm (Nov 13, 2008)

Are there any wiener dogs in the fandom?  I don't think I've ever run across any in my lurking days.  I should totally be a wiener dog.


----------



## Xeans (Nov 13, 2008)

I have one thing to say, but it was better said this way...
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1636475/


----------



## Xipoid (Nov 13, 2008)

In addition, I'd say anything that is ever popularized. People just grab ahold and make their own spin-offs.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2008)

Jax said:


> Not enough foxes!



:|



Xipoid said:


> In addition, I'd say anything that is ever popularized. People just grab ahold and make their own spin-offs.



[Statement of agreement.]


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 13, 2008)

Hyenas seem like a middle ground to me. Not a whole lot, but not rare....

Lions are popular, though.


----------



## Seas (Nov 13, 2008)

Raccoons are quite popular too.
But nowhere near the fox-wolf-dragon trio though.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Nov 13, 2008)

I would say from being on Deviant Art and Fur Affinity that felines are the most used with the exception of oddball ones like Oscelot.

Then wolves, dragons, and foxes come in second.


----------



## {Foxums Prippit} (Nov 13, 2008)

You won't see another fox like me...I have _speshul _powers...._sexy _powers....

Okay fair enough. 

But in my defense, I've always wanted to be a fox, even before I ever even knew anything about the fandom etc. 

So nur. *Sticks out tongue*


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Nov 13, 2008)

The Vulpine/Lupine/Draconian stranglehold seems to be very prevalent.


----------



## GoreKitten (Nov 13, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> I would say from being on Deviant Art and Fur Affinity that felines are the most used with the exception of oddball ones like Oscelot.
> 
> Then wolves, dragons, and foxes come in second.


 
Hehehehe!!!

<<<<


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 14, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> I would say from being on Deviant Art and Fur Affinity that felines are the most used with the exception of oddball ones like Oscelot.
> 
> Then wolves, dragons, and foxes come in second.



I actually find the ocelot part unusual...considering that feral ones look like this http://www.montezumabeach.com/images/ocelot.jpg


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 14, 2008)

I see otters and kangaroos quite often in the fandom.  As for my overused animal/fursona, it was decided long before I heard of the fandom, about 12 years.


----------



## Snickers (Nov 14, 2008)

dragons, wolves, foxes, horses.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Nov 14, 2008)

Of course, the mainstays, red foxes, wolves, but also racoons and otters.

Lions are prety common to, although I didn't "choose" mine, I'm a therian.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2008)

Lanceleoghauni said:


> Of course, the mainstays, red foxes, wolves, but also racoons and otters.
> 
> Lions are prety common to, although I didn't "choose" mine, I'm a therian.


*highfives* I'm your worst enemy, a hyena therian!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 14, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> I see otters and kangaroos quite often in the fandom.  As for my overused animal/fursona, it was decided long before I heard of the fandom, about 12 years.



I don't actually see them as often as I see the thousands of dragon variants, canids, and tigers. 

But they are far more common than say....a bat.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 14, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> As for my overused animal/fursona, it was decided long before I heard of the fandom, about 12 years.





Shenzi said:


> *highfives* I'm your worst enemy, a hyena therian!


I once did mention on the forum that I'm a therian. I found my totem ironic because I used to not like wolves.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> I once did mention on the forum that I'm a therian. I found my totem ironic because I used to not like wolves.


I only got interested in hyenas after the shifting.


----------



## KiloCharlie (Nov 14, 2008)

you want my honest opinion... the most overused specied is simply... 
HUMAN
you don't see them on sites like these much... but there are WAY to many people out there and humans suck... when they're not assholes their are destroying our damn planet... that is why i like being furry... (i'm the only ARCTIC fox i have seen... and it isn't just going with the flow... foxes are a reoccurring theme in my everyday life... just like the number 6)​


----------



## ProlificHunter (Nov 14, 2008)

There are way too many foxes.  You see them everywhere, as well as other types of canids.


----------



## Gaius_Baltar (Nov 14, 2008)

FOXES ofcourse. But any canid really. Though some Canids aren't that overused.

Dragons. As scallies; they are really overused, and are starting to be overused as furries in general.

Felines? I see a lot of people saying that felines are overused.
Sure, I do see them quite often, but I wouldn't say that they are overused.
I'd concider a species to be overused when you seriously start wondering if many of those furries even put any thaugh into their fursona before choosing or discovering their speciese.


----------



## talakestreal (Nov 15, 2008)

This thread makes me wonder just how many dragons there really are running around the fandom. 

Part of the thing about dragons I think is that there exist a great many forums *just for* dragons, and it tends to make for more folks being exposed to dragons than to other creatures.

Just like how you can look up furry and find a red fox first. 

And werewolves are just everywhere. 

They're just the spokes-creatures of their respective areas, and they find a middle ground in the furry-world.  

I've noticed that all of the worlds seem to collide within the furry fandom. I came here via the otherkin areas.  So, it's not really that they're "overused" so much as they're overexposed, lol.


----------



## Marodi (Nov 15, 2008)

There's no such thing as on overused species. People can use them as much as they want. I knew foxes were extremely popular before i chose it. Didn't stop me.


----------



## BlackRat (Nov 15, 2008)

Foxes, Wolves and Dragons seem to be the most common species to me. But people can be whatever they want, overuse doesn't have to be a factor. I didn't look into it at all before I made my choice :3


----------



## CrystalTigress (Nov 15, 2008)

Wolves and Foxes. 
I don't see a lot of large cats. I've only known one Tiger here on FA other than myself and my own sub-breed is rarely seen in the wild thus rarely seen on any Furry forum.


----------



## DragonicWolf (Dec 17, 2008)

I found this thread and this forum simply because I was feeling kind of angry at the "so many wolves" thing spinning around in my head, that wolves are overused, or overrated and that so many other animals are overlooked ><

yeah, i am pretty 'racist' against the wolf at the moment, even though I probably am one. Well im not a furry actually, im a therian, but im not quite sure WHAT species I am. And i cant choose...oh well.

blablabla, i think Wolves. I dont hang around in the furry group much, and in the therian side I dont see many foxes at all, or maybe thats just because im blind. Dragons too, and i like dragons. And huskies, because huskies look like wolves so thats why I think people like them...Mostly the wild canids.

Ah bla. *end of stupid post*


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 17, 2008)

Fox, wolf and other four-legged canines =P

But, thats because they're goodlooking^^


----------



## Skif (Dec 17, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> In general I notice these species to be Overused.
> 
> Seems like there are just a TON of Dogs/Wolves, Foxes, and Large Cats...
> 
> ...


 
Okay, now...here is my two cents..

Isnt your fursona supposed to be what animal you most represent. I'm sorry but overused or not you can't be something you are not. Maybe there are more foxes and wolves because these are the animals these people mainly resemble. I for instance am a Sheperd and Jackel hybrid. I was a weasle before I found that I'm nothing like a weasle, not remotely. I am very much like a dog, I act and respond to stimulus like my canine friends. 

So who cares what species are over used. It seems people are playing this as a game..when to a lot of us Furries it is not a game...it is who we are. 

my two cents...
~SKif


----------



## DragonicWolf (Dec 17, 2008)

Skif said:


> Okay, now...here is my two cents..
> 
> Isnt your fursona supposed to be what animal you most represent. I'm sorry but overused or not you can't be something you are not. Maybe there are more foxes and wolves because these are the animals these people mainly resemble. I for instance am a Sheperd and Jackel hybrid. I was a weasle before I found that I'm nothing like a weasle, not remotely. I am very much like a dog, I act and respond to stimulus like my canine friends.
> 
> ...


but the thing is , not everyone chooses their animal carefully. Some just go "hey this animal is cool and/or poweful, i wanna be it!!". Thats what bothers me, some people just dont put thought into it.


----------



## Skif (Dec 17, 2008)

DragonicWolf said:


> but the thing is , not everyone chooses their animal carefully. Some just go "hey this animal is cool and/or poweful, i wanna be it!!". Thats what bothers me, some people just dont put thought into it.


 
I agree with you there, that is irritating. It took me along time and I went through many fursonas before I finnally picked this one. 

I've been; wolf, fox, demestic cat, weasel, bunny. And yes I would say that the most popular seem to be big dragons and wolves. But I don't nessisarily think its because those are the most powerful option. I think its because people see those animals in mythos more often than any other animal/creature. Notice how the younger new furs tend to pick things like gryphons and unicorns and such.

You mentioned therianthrops, well I believe that most furs are kin, in a sence they just don't realise that side. Maybe the therians are the more evolved forms of furrs. Who knows, we make history just being us.

~SKif


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 17, 2008)

DragonicWolf said:


> but the thing is , not everyone chooses their animal carefully. Some just go "hey this animal is cool and/or poweful, i wanna be it!!". Thats what bothers me, some people just dont put thought into it.



Hey. to the defence, wolves are the best animal in a story you could have. I have one in mine, he even got my fursona name, but I ain't no wolf


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 17, 2008)

DragonicWolf said:


> but the thing is , not everyone chooses their animal carefully. Some just go "hey this animal is cool and/or poweful, i wanna be it!!". Thats what bothers me, some people just dont put thought into it.



I just thought goats were cute and it was all "eh why not?" and I found things in common with them AFTER I picked it. I always thought i was more like a cat but..ugh too many cats I felt unoriginal (and i have huge trouble drawing cat ears for some reason..).

 I was also a sugar glider before but it looked awful and I gave up on it for a long time until I got into sticking horns on people.

But now the problem with people picking is they're trying very hard to be original they pick an animal they might not like very much or something dumb just because no one else has it.


----------



## Skif (Dec 17, 2008)

ChapperIce said:


> I just thought goats were cute and it was all "eh why not?" and I found things in common with them AFTER I picked it. I always thought i was more like a cat but..ugh too many cats I felt unoriginal (and i have huge trouble drawing cat ears for some reason..).
> 
> I was also a sugar glider before but it looked awful and I gave up on it for a long time until I got into sticking horns on people.
> 
> But now the problem with people picking is they're trying very hard to be original they pick an animal they might not like very much or something dumb just because no one else has it.


 

-sighs- And this is where the problem comes in for furrs, you picked what was cool. Not what you relate to...I just dont believe people who pick a "cool" animal are even really furs
~SKif


----------



## Cosmo (Dec 17, 2008)

Skif said:


> -sighs- And this is where the problem comes in for furrs, you picked what was cool. Not what you relate to...I just dont believe people who pick a "cool" animal are even really furs
> ~SKif





			
				DragonicWolf said:
			
		

> _but the thing is , not everyone chooses their animal carefully. Some just go "hey this animal is cool and/or poweful, i wanna be it!!". Thats what bothers me, some people just dont put thought into it._




It's a matter of personal preference to choose an animal you relate to; I'm a furry,  no ifs or buts about it, despite that I'm not particularly close to animals, I just happen to enjoy media involving anthropomorphic critters more than any other type. After a year of scooping up their fuming waste while I was a temp assistant at a Zoo I'd rather stay well away! Whether or not you have a greater connection to animals than your average joe doesn't make you anymore or less of a furry, aftereall the root of the fandom (yes, believe it or not furry isn't as ambiguous as it's made out to be) isn't based around animals themselves if we look at the technicalities and how the fandom began.

I choose my online persona on a whim, little to no thought, seeing as there wasn't much of an emotional or mental connection bar 'Hey, lemurs are funky'.  Luckily Lemurs don't appear to be excessively overused. ;]

Besides it isn't a requirement to have a personal furry character, unique or not, to call yourself a furry. So long as you like anthro animals it doesn't matter.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Dec 17, 2008)

Wolves and canines of any kind really is what I find overused.  There's not really a lot of cats though in comparison, I came across being an Amur Leopard since it is the rarest cat in the world.  There's only two cats out of the entire furry community here in my local area, and the community is quite big.  You're safe to assume everyone is a canine, you'd probably guess correctly.

I classify myself as a cat based on how much I can relate to them.  I've always been a cat person growing up, never really been into dogs.  Picking the particular species of cat was more for the fun flavor~  though when I picked myself a feline I knew it fits me well.  Besides, the Amur Leopard was the first animal, or first of anything I've ever felt the need to donate money to.  And so I did... and this happened prior to learning what the furry fandom even was.


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 17, 2008)

Skif said:


> -sighs- And this is where the problem comes in for furrs, you picked what was cool. Not what you relate to...I just dont believe people who pick a "cool" animal are even really furs
> ~SKif



*Frowns* I said cute not cool.. and either way I do/did love goats before I picked it.. It wasn't all "LOL GOATS ARE COOL SO BEING A GOAT WILL MAKE ME COOL" or anything.. It was "mm... goats are cute, and I can kinda draw them, so why not?"  and I later found things with goats that I can relate to...not to mention I knit and you can use goat hair for knitting so that works out, too.. not as well as with sheep but it still works :\

Besides, connection with an animal for your fursona isn't what makes a furry a furry anyway, so what the hell?


----------



## koppnik (Dec 17, 2008)

Other than the obvious ones already mentioned, I've seen a lot of mice, raccoons and dogs. But that doesn't mean that they're any less significant. Everybody chose their fursona carefully, it just tends to be a popular choice because, lets face it, foxes are cute =3


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 17, 2008)

koppnik said:


> Other than the obvious ones already mentioned, I've seen a lot of mice, raccoons and dogs. But that doesn't mean that they're any less significant. Everybody chose their fursona carefully, it just tends to be a popular choice because, lets face it, foxes are cute =3



yep

foxes are the yiffiest animals^^


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 17, 2008)

dont forget many people change over time, they may have seen themselves as a wolf then later on as a big cat. I'm still studing the fluctuations of poplular species, and from what I'm seeing ones that were once uncommon are slowly becoming common as if its beginning to smooth out as the once very poplulars are slowly decreasing.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 17, 2008)

DragonicWolf said:


> but the thing is , not everyone chooses their animal carefully. Some just go "hey this animal is cool and/or poweful, i wanna be it!!". Thats what bothers me, some people just dont put thought into it.



It is irritating when people put no thought into it at all.

I mean, why is it there are so many red foxes? It would seem to me so many people only think there are two kinds of foxes out there...but there are at least over 15 different species of fox.

But the common one is red fox for some reason. I understand that many people can connect to the fox...but zounds, there are more than one kind of fox you know? More than 2 even.

Then you take a look at dragons, and well, no offense to any dragon furs out there but why is it that so few you of understand the mythos of the creature you associate with? Why is it that every other "dragon" I see out there is either a dinosaur or a lizard man in depiction? There are certain things within the mythos that make something dragon, and unless you do your research you really have no business at all making that association. I guess that one gets me a big more because I grew up engorged in the dragon mythos. So it sort of makes me pissy seeing, how so few dragons furs actually know what a dragon really is or is supposed to be. That is the problem though with  having a mythical fursona, you really do have to do your research to get it right.

Taking an overgrown lizard, and giving it horns does not make it a dragon. Take a snake and give it wings, does not make it dragon. Dinosaur does not equal dragon. There is more too it than that. I mean, the whole dragon thing could be ten times more interesting if you took the time to do some research, before planning out how your dragon persona will look.

I guess that is my issue with it. It is not so much that certain species are overused, but that people put no thought into it at all, at times. If people put more thought into it, maybe the Red Fox would not be an overused species. Maybe the dragon furs would't look mostly the same except not looking at all like dragons.


----------



## Cosmo (Dec 17, 2008)

> There are certain things within the mythos that make something dragon


Some people might prefer crafting their own mythos  in lieu of adhering to one that someone else knocked together. Considering dragons aren't real I'm dubious whether the rules concerning what makes or breaks a dragon are set in stone. The anatomy, behaviour and general look of dragons differ greatly in every film which incorporate them, does that make every directors invision of a dragon wrong? 



> Taking an overgrown lizard, and giving it horns does not make it a dragon.


As far as I'm aware, I'm no mythical creature expert by any means, that is what most people would associate as a dragon as. It may not be a traditional dragon but calling it one for simplicities sake I can understand.


----------



## Kaeko (Dec 17, 2008)

yup, Tigers like me, wolvies and foxies


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 17, 2008)

Definitely wolves and foxes. Haven't seen a lot of domestic dogs and large cats here so far.


----------



## DragonicWolf (Dec 17, 2008)

ChapperIce said:


> I just thought goats were cute and it was all "eh why not?" and I found things in common with them AFTER I picked it. I always thought i was more like a cat but..ugh too many cats I felt unoriginal (and i have huge trouble drawing cat ears for some reason..).
> 
> I was also a sugar glider before but it looked awful and I gave up on it for a long time until I got into sticking horns on people.
> 
> But now the problem with people picking is they're trying very hard to be original they pick an animal they might not like very much or something dumb just because no one else has it.



Goats are cute and unique :3

Hey ya know, i actually like baboons for some reason. Has anyone ever seen someone with a baboon fursona? Im kind of doubting that. Cause it seems many people are repulsed by their huge butts.


----------



## koppnik (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah, goats are awesome.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 17, 2008)

On the other hand, you cannot deny someone being an overused species, such as a wolf. Heck, it's all about choice and preferences. Everyone's unique.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 17, 2008)

Cosmo said:


> Some people might prefer crafting their own mythos  in lieu of adhering to one that someone else knocked together. Considering dragons aren't real I'm dubious whether the rules concerning what makes or breaks a dragon are set in stone. The anatomy, behaviour and general look of dragons differ greatly in every film which incorporate them, does that make every directors invision of a dragon wrong?
> 
> As far as I'm aware, I'm no mythical creature expert by any means, that is what most people would associate as a dragon as. It may not be a traditional dragon but calling it one for simplicities sake I can understand.



The thing is, when you are going to go off and create your own thing, you make your own name for it. When it comes to mythology certain things are set loosely stone by the people who dreamed it up first because they actually believed in such things. To some point you can be creative with it but when you go too far, you end up create something entirely new, warranting a whole new name.

About movies being wrong, they can be if the intent is to base it on a style of dragon but research is not done, it can be. A good example of a well rendered and well researched dragon would be the one from the recent movie Beowulf. The golden dragon was spot on from the mythos with maybe a few exceptions...

When Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire was turned into a movie, they animators definately did their research. So their dragons were dragons. They were all based on the western body but changed up to deal with different habitats. I.E the one Harry faced would lived in rocky mountainous areas. Norbert at his full length, would have probably been a plains dragon. The thing is even through dragons are not reall they are steeped in human history, human lore, and human mythology. When you are dealing with something that has legitimate mythos behind it, is it really your place to fully desecrate it?

Take for example, Vampires. Do you know why so many people hate Twilight? It is not so much that it is a shoddy set of work created in the format of bad mary sue/stu fan-fiction. It is that the author took an already established mythological creature, that has so much mythos attached to it, stripped it of everything that makes it what it is, and offered it up by the name "Vampire". So people who have grown up reading things where the vampires go by actual vampire mythos hate the series. Is that not acceptable? It is not understandable?

The anatomy, behavior, and general look of dragons depends upon where you get the inspiration. There are several different kinds of styles out there, ranging from the classic mediveal western style, to the more snake-like, bearded oriental and eastern style. Then you have the Aztec version of a dragon, which is a class of it's own. You have different levels of dragons depending upon what kind of environment they were thought to live in. Then you get into non-dragon kin similar to dragons, such as wyvverns, drakes, basilisk, sea serpent, and the norse creation that I am convinced is an issue of misinterphretation during archelogoical study. Looks like sea serpent but is called dragon. You go further than that and you have a form of were-ism with some cultures where you have the idea of lizard men instead of werewolves. This all deals with scaly things.

There is a huge deep mythos surrounded dragons that goes back many centuries. So when you choose to use something that deeply steeped in myth, I think out of respect for that mythos people should pay attention to it. They don't though, usually. Since it is not real they treat it as fodder to water down, and desecrate. That bothers me the same way some people are bothered by Twlight's demon wannabe vampires. You got on one side absolute idiots running around calling a pussified demon a vampire giving real vampire enthusiants migranes, and on the other you have people who think "I drew a lizard with horns! It's a dragon!" "I drew a snake with wings! It's a dragon!" "I just drew a dinosaur, it's a dragon".

Then you ask them "Do you even know what makes the eastern dragon different from the west?" and they give you a look like a deer caught in headlights. I will admit right now I can be a complete and utter bitch when it comes to dragon mythos because I've loved it my entire life...just for reference. I should probably stop before I get some butt-hurt responses.

It's like, if you are going to write about, draw, or use as a version of yourself, mythological critters do the damn research, please? Is that asking too much to ask people to keep to some of the mythos? That just goes into my problem with furries and otherkin who use mythological creatures as their fursona or soul. You really should do your research.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 17, 2008)

Felines
Foxes
Wolves



koppnik said:


> Other than the obvious ones already mentioned, I've seen a lot of mice, *raccoons* and dogs. But that doesn't mean that they're any less significant. Everybody chose their fursona carefully, it just tends to be a popular choice because, lets face it, foxes are cute =3


 
I have to disagree. It took me a year to finally see another raccoon furry and even now I rarely meet any.


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 18, 2008)

Wolves all over the place but it doesn't really bother me lol not my problem. Tons of foxes in general as well.


----------



## Dahguns (Dec 18, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> I have to disagree. It took me a year to finally see another raccoon furry and even now I rarely meet any.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 18, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> It is irritating when people put no thought into it at all.
> 
> I mean, why is it there are so many red foxes? It would seem to me so many people only think there are two kinds of foxes out there...but there are at least over 15 different species of fox.
> 
> ...



Oi...hate when people thing things are set in stone for mythics
Not everyone Wants to be Generic Dragons, so they create their own species. I myself have a Dragon Sona but many say she isnt a dragon cause she doesnt sport wings. I debunk that by pointing out Oriental Dragons who most dont have wings but are in the dragon Family. Heck she doesnt sport horns either, but yet I still say shes a dragon cause I decided to make my own species in that family.

To the Fox family part, Sadly arctic and Red foxes appear alot and people would choose to be them first over researching other foxes, like how most wolves are Timberwolves, and for the big cats family Lions and tigers (and bears oh my XD). My research shows at first people choose a popular species, and over time there is a possiblilty that the person gets fed up being generic and starts researching other species in the family they were in or make a completely new species. Sadly it still ends up this way

Fox
Big cat
Wolf
Dragon
hybrid
etc...

you end up lumped with a generalize group...no matter how hard you try to be unique unless you create a species that is not related to anything but its own.

Me being a Dragnid is nothing more than a hybrid species of Canid and Dragon, so I get lumped with Hybrids thus no longer unique.


----------



## MayDay (Dec 18, 2008)

wolves, foxes and dragons are of course one of the most used species (I won't say _overused )_ But who are we to stop someone from using them? If there's no harm done from having an over-population of foxes and dragons, just let em be.

 But I'm surprised at the lack of tigers and lions...they look pretty cool but hardly anyone is using them. Speaking of which...any jackals like me around here? I've only seen one so far


----------



## kitsubaka (Dec 18, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Oi...hate when people thing things are set in stone for mythics
> Not everyone Wants to be Generic Dragons, so they create their own species. I myself have a Dragon Sona but many say she isnt a dragon cause she doesnt sport wings. I debunk that by pointing out Oriental Dragons who most dont have wings but are in the dragon Family. Heck she doesnt sport horns either, but yet I still say shes a dragon cause I decided to make my own species in that family.
> 
> To the Fox family part, Sadly arctic and Red foxes appear alot and people would choose to be them first over researching other foxes, like how most wolves are Timberwolves, and for the big cats family Lions and tigers (and bears oh my XD). My research shows at first people choose a popular species, and over time there is a possiblilty that the person gets fed up being generic and starts researching other species in the family they were in or make a completely new species. Sadly it still ends up this way
> ...



I wouldn't worry about it too much but being called a dragon or whatever is annoying as hell but it doesn't happen often. People just group things into what they MOST resemble it's pretty much how the human mind works.
I'm a swifthorn lol http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1734129/


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 18, 2008)

kitsubaka said:


> I wouldn't worry about it too much but being called a dragon or whatever is annoying as hell but it doesn't happen often. People just group things into what they MOST resemble it's pretty much how the human mind works.
> I'm a swifthorn lol http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1734129/


I have a Daemon Dragoness and my dragon kin lil bro has a Chaotic Dragon =3 we made our two species related to each other. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1790401/


----------



## Takun (Dec 18, 2008)

*adjusts glasses*

You are all overused.  I mean honestly, mixing animals with people....can you get anymore uncreative?


pffft


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 18, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Oi...hate when people thing things are set in stone for mythics
> Not everyone Wants to be Generic Dragons, so they create their own species. I myself have a Dragon Sona but many say she isnt a dragon cause she doesnt sport wings. I debunk that by pointing out Oriental Dragons who most dont have wings but are in the dragon Family. Heck she doesnt sport horns either, but yet I still say shes a dragon cause I decided to make my own species in that family.
> 
> To the Fox family part, Sadly arctic and Red foxes appear alot and people would choose to be them first over researching other foxes, like how most wolves are Timberwolves, and for the big cats family Lions and tigers (and bears oh my XD). My research shows at first people choose a popular species, and over time there is a possibility that the person gets fed up being generic and starts researching other species in the family they were in or make a completely new species. Sadly it still ends up this way
> ...



Thank you for not reading and not listening.

I hate it when people think that the only way to have fun with dragons is to make them not dragons. You didn't debunk anything. I did not go into specifics but the key difference between east and west(answering the question from earlier) is the wings. Dragons in the east never have wings...period. Any depiction of a eastern dragon with wings is wrong. The other key difference is the treatment of the face. The barbels do not tend to exist on Western Dragons. The influence actually comes from the koi fish. Also, the treatment of the claws is another difference because unless you are setting out to make an imperial dragon or a god dragon you do not give Eastern dragon 5 fingers on any one limb.

That is why when I came up with the concept for my next build which is simply an upright standing eastern dragon, I gave it four fingers in respect of the mythos. Also, I bascially made it a herm because eastern dragons are male, and the female counterpart is the Pheonix.

You don't have to have wings in order for it to be a dragon, yes, but taking a lizard, putting it upright, and giving horns does not equal dragon. I see it all the time in the submissions, these people label every reptile thing they create, dragon, while paying no attention to the meaning of the word.

What is this nonsense about "Generic dragons"? You can make dragons so diverse, simply by taking a look at what kind of habitat you seek to put them in, and draw their anatomy accordingly. Also, take away the horns and it's not a dragon. Period. What next? Are you going to take away the ability to to burst in flame and be resurrected from the ashes and still call something a Phoenix because you made the character and want to call it a Phenoix? Are you going to take the petrify ability away from a basilisk and call it a basilisk? So you might think about putting horns onto your sona. Wings are optional, horns are not. It's the same with claws, and scales technically.

Now HP and the Goblet of Fire is not the best book out there but the movie interpretation showing the 4 different dragons when taken out of the bag....showed four different European based dragons that were not generic(except for maybe the Wesh Green), but believable at the same time because they were made to look as though they suit different terrain.

If "Not everyone likes generic dragons" is your best excuse for people who fuck up the mythos in the furrie community, than I'm not impressed.

It's not about being unique. Again it's like the whole issue true vampire fans have with Twilight. You don't take something that has centuries of mythos and butcher it to suit your fancy. You have so much more flexibility with dragons than vampires, so why don't people act on it? If anything by refusing to pay attention to mythos you depreciate the subject into the most generic thing possible.

I'd like to point out that Dragons are not a completely dead belief and have deep meaning is different areas. Some Pagan groups and western pagan druids, Chinese and Japanese Buddhists, Hindu groups, these all have the dragon as either a real thing, or as a deeply religious/spiritual symbol. So, you might think about that before messing with it.

I'm not talking about hybrids here. You can hybridize all you want....but if you are going to stick to a particular thing, do your research, which is all I ask, and incorporate that research. Do you think I just up and one day decided....hey I'm going to make a Dragon costume? I'm going to make an alt dragon persona? No....I didn't. I hesitated for a long time, did some research and came up with something that is close the mythos but respects it at the same time.

It is why you will not see me referring to it as a she although I started to and hit myself upside the head for it because I should know better. Technically there are no female eastern dragons, only males, and the Phoenix counterpart as per the mythos.

If anyone wants to bitch "Well why stick to the mythos". You cannot exactly go out and find a dragon and learn about it's behavior, and find you can liken yourself to it. So if you are going to choose that as your sona, you really do need to have a solid understanding of what is behind it. How are you like the dragon? How do you resemble it? In character? Personality? Which species? Which mythos does the inspiration come from?

That comes down the original premise of this thread, or back to it. People often don't think about things before choosing their fursona. They decide "It is cool so I'll use that". That leads to the issue with overused generic fursona's because people don't think about it and don't realize there is so much you can do with it, if you even slightly try. But if you are going to go the mythological route you are not going to have as much freedom but you can find flexibility.  But meh, that is a problem with the Western(American) World in general and many young new artists...they don't know shit about the mythology they turn and and defecate on.

Also, don't bother telling me I am a bitch about this subject. I already know. I cannot help it. I no more enjoy seeing people bastardize the dragon mythos than a history teacher would like seeing people bastardize the Greek gods.


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 18, 2008)

0.o???  Rant much?


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 18, 2008)

Duhguns said:


>


 
You don't exist >:c


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 18, 2008)

wolfs, foxes


----------



## StrayTree (Dec 18, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> ...But meh, that is a problem with the Western(American) World in general and many young new artists...they don't know shit about the mythology they turn and and defecate on....



Totally respect what you said and all but, uh... don't point fingers.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 18, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Thank you for not reading and not listening.
> 
> I hate it when people think that the only way to have fun with dragons is to make them not dragons. You didn't debunk anything. I did not go into specifics but the key difference between east and west(answering the question from earlier) is the wings. Dragons in the east never have wings...period. Any depiction of a eastern dragon with wings is wrong. The other key difference is the treatment of the face. The barbels do not tend to exist on Western Dragons. The influence actually comes from the koi fish. Also, the treatment of the claws is another difference because unless you are setting out to make an imperial dragon or a god dragon you do not give Eastern dragon 5 fingers on any one limb.
> 
> ...


oh we got a ranter/expert here guys*gets gear*
ok now I'm ready to go against ya

Lets start with the Eastern Dragon bit...
Do you know of Yinglong...its a Chinese dragon....but oh wait...it has wings cause to them when a dragon reach a certain age it gets wings so there is winged Oriental dragons.

ALSO the amount of fingers varies between the eastern regions sometimes but many notice this.
China-5
Korea-4
Japan-3
Yes I know of the Ranking of Eastern dragons as five toed dragons being god dragons.

Horns, there are also hornless Dragons in the mythos again thanks to the oriental dragons, as western tend to make it almost standard.

The beliefs, Yes I know of those religions that are deep with the dragons, hence why I dont touch their dragons to respect them but off shoot my own that doesnt exist.

Localization-now dont bs me on blaming Americans, luckly I was raised partially by my british god mother who love dragons, thus grew to love them too. As I grew up I began studing other dragons but the Oriental are my new favorite. You can blame Movies and Books made by people who dont know crap about them.

My sonas: 5 years....FIVE FUCKING YEARS, I will admit I was a generic Wolf when I started out, not cause it was cool but cause of how others saw me. I had a pack mentality they said, always looking out for others in that pack, defending them from harm. Over those fucking 5 years I went from generic Wolf to what I am now a sick combination of my Wolf mentality and my love for oriental dragons. My Alt Folseh was also a Sick combination of information of both Western and Oriental thus doesnt follow any mythos since she cannot be associated with either.

I am also sick of generic sonas but then again like my research shows, Over time one begins to research and start developing a true sona for themselves. *takes off gear* you may call me a bitch back too, for I'm the type who also research, but dont join a specific group.


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh lord.... and the battle between "specific intellegence" idiots has begun...


Who will win?
The one claiming he knows tons about dragons
~or~
the other one, who claims idiot#1 doesn't know exactly what he knows about dragons...


~rolls eyes~


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 18, 2008)

GoreKitten said:


> Oh lord.... and the battle between "specific intellegence" idiots has begun...
> 
> 
> Who will win?
> ...


CANADA...thats who wins =3


----------



## Rath Illucer (Dec 18, 2008)

Nox said:


> Mine would be the hybrid. The animal that is more then just one. The cat/dog/fox/car/bedsheet/Ninja/panda/pokemon/Faire. Yes, I am a fox. I know it is over used, XD but hey, It's my spirt animal. Not going to change.






Gaius_Baltar said:


> I'd concider a species to be overused when you seriously start wondering if many of those furries even put any thaugh into their fursona before choosing or discovering their speciese.



I agree greatly with most of this. Though for me I have no choice but add to the ranks of foxes everywhere. For me i can't be other than i am, though i started off as feeling more Wolf,  (and i guess i'm still 1/4 wolf at heart, since that never fully faded away) I am truly Fox now.

But for me i agree that red foxes are everywhere. I did so much looking into WHAT type of fox i felt like after i realized that Fox was what i was, then after realizing that yes- i was a Red fox derivative, NOT corsac, or Darwin's, or Grey fox, and DEFINITELY not arctic >.>;; I got to go into what COAT i had lol XP I am most definitely not red  fox though my markings are patterned after that rather than after most other caot variations. But i went through, am I Marble? Silver? What?

Finally realized I'm a pearl fox XP You really don't see them too often, and not many people know what they even are. The wings are energetic not animal based, but there are so many red foxes lol.

I just hope that every fox out there has truly thought it out, and it isn't just a popular whim. If that's the case (though i know that is too much to hope for), power to the Foxes XP We can rule the world *nods head*


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 18, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> CANADA...thats who wins =3


 
~Canadian accent~
Why do you got to bring to bring Canada into this, ay?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 18, 2008)

GoreKitten said:


> ~Canadian accent~
> Why do you got to bring to bring Canada into this, ay?


cause...canada...rocks...along with Australia


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 18, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> cause...canada...rocks...along with Australia


 
WOOT!!! Australia!! Now were talking! ^_^


----------



## psycoskunk (Dec 18, 2008)

Wolves, Foxes, Dragons and Cats on here.

Wolves, Foxes, Dragons and Cats on DA......

Damn, we need to show love for other animals. Maybe I should've been a naked mole rat or a budgie or something. :lol:


----------



## Dahguns (Dec 18, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> You don't exist >:c


 :mrgreen:


----------



## Alex Cross (Dec 18, 2008)

The most overused species are foxes, wolves, tigers, dragons and hybrids (for those who cannot make up their minds).

I think that people don't put a lot of effort into vetting their symbolic species. People often pick foxes and wolves, for instance, to be their fursona because a lot of people are that and they feel that they can get into the in-crowd if they declare themselves as one of the popular species.

People ought to read up on the species they're interested in to see if they're truly akin to that species' characteristics and mannerisms.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 18, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> oh we got a ranter/expert here guys*gets gear*
> ok now I'm ready to go against ya
> 
> Lets start with the Eastern Dragon bit...
> ...



First of all, don't start taking this personally. Don't start Rping here. Also I'm no professional Ranter and this is not ranting. I am simply offering my opinions and knowledge.

I was talking about eastern dragons by default. Not specifically Oriental ones, which are a subsect and you have to be careful because a lot of oriental stuff is wrong because of western influence that changes it for the sake of making money.

Eastern Dragons encomposs more than Japan and China. By default when you look at them they do not have wings because part of the combined mythos is that they don't need them. It is safe to say 97 percent of all eastern dragons are wingless. So a few minor exceptions aside, if you are going for "Eastern Dragon" you go for the wingless look. That is how, it is by default, that is what characterizes it. Also early early early on a few of the ancient dragons were given wings but, that was changed over to being wingless due to the association of them being gods, or demi-gods. In fact there was some speculation that they carried a specific item that helped them in flight.

Actually the finger deals more with symbology(which is where I was going with it) and goes deeper than what you are bringing up. For example: Only the emperor was allowed to wear, own, or use an item with a dragon depicted on it that had 5 fingers because it symbolized the emperor, and emperor dragons/god dragons.

The consorts, and or people directly associated with the Emperor were allowed 4 fingered depictions.

The 3 fingered dragon was allowed for everyone else. If you were caught using the 5 fingered depiction when you are not the Emperor, the punishment would be torture and death. If you were caught using the 4 fingered depiction when you are not associated with the emperor, the punishment could be the same.

Actually I am going to partly blame Americans. Most of what I have seen done of dragons that is complete and utter trash, was done by Americans. That is the problem with trying to collect dragon things in America because most of the makers don't do their research. I mean, they think Wyyvern equals dragon....it's like WTF? I mean the people who sell dragons in America for money, tend to commercialize the hell out of it, so the mythos gets shoved aside for making it "Look cool." That is part of the reason I sort of stopped collecting. There is this explotion of complete crap.

Also many kids have grown up with things such as Dungeons and Dragons, Video-games and so forth....and it has watered down their ability to a great extent to indentify with the original mythos. I am an American...so no one jump on my for calling out on my own people. I am only saying it is what it is. I was part of a Military family at one time and we did a lot of jumping about. The only person I ever came across who knew anything about anything about dragons was archeologist.....who travels the world. So I was left finding every scrap of book I could come across at every bookstore and every library trying to see what dragon was in all the different cultures. It was due to that deep interest that I developed an affinity to a theory behind the dragon(and mythological critters in general), dealing with distribution of fossilized bones, and comparing those creatures to the different dragon archetypes out there. In a Nutshell, the dragon might have been the attempt of humanity to understand dinosaur bones before they understood things go extinct. They would have recreated in their mind what these bones would look like, leading to many mythologies that people either used to, or still believe in.

Back  on topic though, it takes a person with either a upbringing that introduces the real mythos around it, or a deep keen interest from the start, to be able to produce or recognize anything half way decent that is of course for the majority. You do have a small minority that have neither but somehow manage to avoid being made stupid about mythology.

About the hornless thing. By default dragons have horns, both east and west. The assocation with the hornless dragon was originally due to a misassociation with Crocodiles as dragons. However early on when crocodiles became a problem, the Chinese declared them not dragons. With that, most known depictions at that time of hornless dragons dropped off to favoring the horned variety. That is because the mindset changed...where if the critter was not horned it was not really a dragon. This ties into how Crocodiles one has protection because they were at one time considered Dragons in a nutshell.

This day in age though if you again, are going to create a dragon, you should stick to certain defaults because it prevents abuse.

I say that because if you want to preserve the meaning of what the mythos is, you have to require people to stick to certain defaults. Otherwise people will take advantage (and they already do) of being able to let a few things go, and it will water down the entire thing, making it generic, and pointless.

If you allow people to sit there and pick out those very few minute instances where defaults are ignored in deep history as an excuse, you can end up with people forcing anything and everything reptiallian to be dragon while paying no attention to mythos at all. (Now this is less about fursonas and more about dragon art in general)

This is why I say, certian things. Such as Eastern Dragons should not or never have wings. Dragons in general should not or never be hornless. That is because I have seen what allowing people to nit-pick at extreme minorities in history has turned the entire thing into.

There are exceptions....and no one has any business acting on them, unless they have OMG skills to pull it off and show they know what they are doing.

For the rest of you thinking this is going to be some great argument, don't expect much, okay? This probably should be taken into the PM's but oh well. Also, no one will win. This is the internet. You don't win here.

To the last bit.....furries tend to start out with generic fursonas. If they take the time they can change that to having something a little less generic. That take patience, creativity and research that not a lot of furs are willing to do.

If that Alt, that I think you linked earlier is what you are referring to as a mix between the two, I'm going to have to be blatently honest. I don't see any themes at all from East or West. I see a lizard with a huge head of hair...that is it. Maybe that just isn't a good example of the charrie.

Anyway, it is true that over time people develope their characters. They do research but that doesn't stop people from sticking with generic and over used because they are too lazy. One last thing, something else that bugs me at least about over used personas is that people use them as an excuse to act a way online that they are not in real life.

Example: Person has low self esteem, bad social issues and so forth. Becomes a furrie and uses a dragon as the fursona to make himself or herself feel strong, and special, and powerful, and then bully others, or get arrogent or prideful because "I'm a dragon, rawr, don't mess with me." I've actually come across a pathetic dragon "otherkin" group that are all social rejects that use the dragon to try to make themselves seem bigger and more important than they really are.

The way I look at it, it's pathetic. Hiding behind something to give yourself certain social attributes that you do not really have, is foolish, and silly. If you are not social and protective of your friends, don't call yourself a wolf. Then again, not all people think that far when decided what their persona will be. That's just a difference in opinions. I think if people spent more time choosing what reflects them and less time choosing what is cool to them, we would have less fo an issue with overused fursonas.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 18, 2008)

StrayTree said:


> Totally respect what you said and all but, uh... don't point fingers.



I'm not saying all Americans are like that. It is just that, when it comes to finding good stuff, I really do have to look for non-American stuff. The worst crap I have found is American made.

Part of it I think is that Americans are taught in school to only value American history and the American view of things....that leads to the inability to appreciate culture in other countries. That further leads to an inability to respect things associated with different cultures such as different religions, or mythos. This is at least how it was in every school I went to, and I went to many since before my parents divorced I was part of a military family.

The last school I was in, was the absolute worst. This is history: American History, Slavery, Wars we won. That is it. It's sickening.

Back on topic, I have met kids everywhere, and teens, and adults, who think that they can change anything to suit their fancy. Religion? History? Art? Art History? The way things really happened? Mythology? Culture? It's all things they think they can change when one aspect does't suit their fancy. It is why we are the way we are, for many of us. We are so stuck up and full of ourselves...and it is a wonder why some people don't like us.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 18, 2008)

Wolves, Foxes, Dragons, and Huskies. 

I Hybridized mine because of my Personlaity/features fits with both.

I am also sometimes urked when a person picks a Fursona because it is "Cool". I have a friend who is a Fox furry...for his Peronality and things, he's more of a Ferret than a Fox. His friends had picked it for him..


----------



## Rath Illucer (Dec 18, 2008)

Alex Cross said:


> The most overused species are foxes, wolves, tigers, dragons and hybrids (for those who cannot make up their minds).
> 
> I think that people don't put a lot of effort into vetting their symbolic species. People often pick foxes and wolves, for instance, to be their fursona because a lot of people are that and they feel that they can get into the in-crowd if they declare themselves as one of the popular species.
> 
> People ought to read up on the species they're interested in to see if they're truly akin to that species' characteristics and mannerisms.



Well said, and cute avatar, and Zeke that is quite sad -_- I'd prefer to see a fursona that one chose for themselves rather than one chosen for them or because it was 'cool' Perhaps they will grow to see how they are? Or maybe they'll change and permanently join the legions of foxes running around on here XP

Although i do also agree that most likely the reason there are an over abundance of certain types of furs *coughs* - it would be really redundant to relist that again as i've just read this whole thread and am almost REALLY tired of reading that same litany over and over again) but that there are people who might choose a popular type in the hopes that that will make THEM popular instantly - i mean - if everyone's a fox, then if you are one too you win right? And maybe after a while as they slowly realize that might not be perfectly reflecting what they are, or they grow tired of being one among the many (as a cosplayer, may i mention Naruto cosplayers as a perfect example?) And branch off to more unique things.

Unfortunately i shall not be branching off to more unique things but *shrugs* I've accepted that i'll be inevitably confused with the people who just want a cute popular fursona lol XP (i have a few times so... I don't mind it since i know who i am at least somewhat now) Anyone else ever have that problem? On the topic? Like being one of the top used groups here, do people ever assume that you just chose your animal on a whim? (that, probably should be anouther topic entirely, but it dovetails into this particular conversation so i don't want to break off into a new thread entirely for it)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 18, 2008)

Rath Illucer said:


> Well said, and cute avatar, and Zeke that is quite sad -_- I'd prefer to see a fursona that one chose for themselves rather than one chosen for them or because it was 'cool' Perhaps they will grow to see how they are? Or maybe they'll change and permanently join the legions of foxes running around on here XP
> 
> Although i do also agree that most likely the reason there are an over abundance of certain types of furs *coughs* - it would be really redundant to relist that again as i've just read this whole thread and am almost REALLY tired of reading that same litany over and over again) but that there are people who might choose a popular type in the hopes that that will make THEM popular instantly - i mean - if everyone's a fox, then if you are one too you win right? And maybe after a while as they slowly realize that might not be perfectly reflecting what they are, or they grow tired of being one among the many (as a cosplayer, may i mention Naruto cosplayers as a perfect example?) And branch off to more unique things.
> 
> Unfortunately i shall not be branching off to more unique things but *shrugs* I've accepted that i'll be inevitably confused with the people who just want a cute popular fursona lol XP (i have a few times so... I don't mind it since i know who i am at least somewhat now) Anyone else ever have that problem? On the topic? Like being one of the top used groups here, do people ever assume that you just chose your animal on a whim? (that, probably should be anouther topic entirely, but it dovetails into this particular conversation so i don't want to break off into a new thread entirely for it)



I agree entirely that it is better for people to choose their own fursona. Who knows you better than yourself? My first furrie friends tried to tell me I should be a fox. It took the best of 8 years to find something to settle down with the be more myself, which is what you see in my info, Maned Wolf.

I never thought of it that way though, that people might choose something thinking it will make them insta-popular. It makes sense though.


----------



## Milo Foxbrush (Dec 18, 2008)

I've seen so many different species, but none I would say are overused. Sure I've seen many of the same species, but each one I've seen has still been unique in its own way. Through my observations, it doesn't matter to me how many foxes, wolves, dragons, etc there are. It's all down to how the individual portrays themselves as their chosen species. 

Anyway, I chose a fox because I've always been connected to them in one way or another. But I also like to portray myself as a skunk and sometimes a raccoon. But considering that foxes were the first animal I ever clicked with, I chose that as my 'default' to portray.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 19, 2008)

Im just gonna say this for the one who is the dragon expert (and no its not an insult but a compliment) Again I read up on dragons and take bits and peices, never whole. I do not conform to the rules due to they are not set in stone, as they are revised and changed.

and your idea on over used sonas....sadly it isnt gonna go away there will always be an over used species just less than previous times.

and the american thing, yes cause were learning our history, if you go to other places they probably learning theirs too. and No my God Mother is currently a Kin not an otherkin

Added: also to apologize for the issue, I have a thing against those who I deem are elitist, the instant I find one I end up engaging against them to gauge them on their knowledge. Just shows I do need to update my reading and my book collections on dragons and other species if I wish to continue my 4 years of research on furries in general.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Dec 19, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Im just gonna say this for the one who is the dragon expert (and no its not an insult but a compliment) Again I read up on dragons and take bits and peices, never whole. I do not conform to the rules due to they are not set in stone, as they are revised and changed.
> 
> and your idea on over used sonas....sadly it isnt gonna go away there will always be an over used species just less than previous times.
> 
> ...



I'm not a dragon expert if that is what you are slightly implying. I just happen to know a lot. That said....in the places I have been to, the focus is only history only....which is okay. When it gets to history of other places? You have to go to College for that.

As someone who loves history and appreciates it, I really think we do kids and teens a disservice by focusing on us all the time in the History classes.

No apology needed. I should apologize for being a slight bit aggressive. It's the way I am, and I've worked really hard to tone back things when I talk about the subject. I still cannot prevent myself from writing a Tl;dr...and I am working on that too.

I understand questioning people who seem elitist. I do that myself from time to time. I would suggest looking beyond books covering just dragons. Find bestiaries. A good one is by Carol Rose, and it is called "Giants, Monsters & Dragons." Taking a look at other critters that resemble dragons, that is a good way to start differentiating what things are. The broader your basis of knowledge on the different critters, the better off you are. 


Also look for, "The Element Encyclopaedia of Magical Creatures" by John & Caitlin Matthews. The cover of this thick heavy book is deceiving because it makes it look childish but the information inside is pretty consistent for a Bestiary.

As for books on dragons these two catch my eyes and being rather nice.
A really charming book to find, is called "Year of the Dragon, Legends and lore". It is put out by Barnes and Nobles and arranged by Pavilion Books Unlimited.

If you don't already own this one, look for "The Book of the Dragon" by Ciruelo. The information in there is quite good as per stories, and the illustrations...this person knows what he is doing. It's beautiful...to get the full color copy of this is a gem.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 19, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> I'm not a dragon expert if that is what you are slightly implying. I just happen to know a lot. That said....in the places I have been to, the focus is only history only....which is okay. When it gets to history of other places? You have to go to College for that.
> 
> As someone who loves history and appreciates it, I really think we do kids and teens a disservice by focusing on us all the time in the History classes.
> 
> ...



thanks I'll look out for those after I get paid next friday, hopefully I'll have money left over from arts I requested and late christmas Gifts to get at least some of these to assist in my research.

Since I was 15 I started this as a side hobby, crossing various furs and recording what they were, to only cross them again as something else that they believed fitted to their personality more. I have yet to find a place I can sit down and begin recording yet but my life as a net nomad will eventually find me a good active spot.


----------



## GoreKitten (Dec 19, 2008)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Wolves, Foxes, Dragons, and Huskies.
> 
> I Hybridized mine because of my Personlaity/features fits with both.
> 
> I am also sometimes urked when a person picks a Fursona because it is "Cool". I have a friend who is a Fox furry...for his Peronality and things, he's more of a Ferret than a Fox. His friends had picked it for him..


 
I'm with you there! the only reason I'm a hybrid is because my spirit animal is a hybrid and well... that's a long story...


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 30, 2009)

wolves,

I am a wolf because they match my own personality.

The arctic part is to keep it unique, and because I love winter =)


----------



## Records (Jan 30, 2009)

Not looking for a fight- but wolves are really over used to me. the same could be said for dogs but I notice alot more wolves running around.

I'm in this boat too- but i'm noticing alot more cross species like Fox Wolfs and Dog Foxes and the likes.


----------



## KawaiiHusky (Jan 30, 2009)

i think that a fox is the most use. good thing i am a Bear ^_^


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Jan 30, 2009)

I see way to many Canine,Tentacle beast,Dragon,raccon,hummingbird,Ferret,Ktulu hybrids.

They're becoming a problem, and need to be dealt with...
Le boom time

Number 23, calling number 23.
*BOOM*
Number 24, calling number 24....


----------



## Riptor (Jan 30, 2009)

What everyone else said, wolves and foxes.

Frankly, I wonder if I'm doing this whole fursona thing right. I don't have a spirit animal, and I can't really think of any animal that matches my personality. I picked a raptor because I wanted something new and creative, and because I like dinosaurs a lot.


----------



## FelixAlexander (Jan 30, 2009)

Riptor said:


> Frankly, I wonder if I'm doing this whole fursona thing right. I don't have a spirit animal, and I can't really think of any animal that matches my personality. I picked a raptor because I wanted something new and creative, and because I like dinosaurs a lot.


I mostly picked my red fox fursona just because I like foxes  I don't know much about spirit animals, and I don't think that's really a requirement. I may not be all that well versed in the Furry Fandom yet, but I believe choosing your Fursona is mostly about creating a character you can identify with and who you can use to represent yourself, I don't think you actually need to have a spiritual bound with the animal species you choose (though a lot of people do).

On-topic, definitely wolves and foxes. Especially red foxes. Meh. Still proud to be one


----------



## EmoWolf (Jan 30, 2009)

At least I'm an Arctic Wolf... 
That's a little different, isn't it?
But yeah, you can never have too many wolves


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 30, 2009)

EmoWolf said:


> At least I'm an Arctic Wolf...
> That's a little different, isn't it?



No, sadly it is not.
I have seen plenty of Arctic Wolves on this forum.

Let alone I am one myself = /


----------



## Wild_Wolf (Jan 30, 2009)

i would say wolfs or dogs are the most overused but i think that most people relate to them alot more than any other species. i mean when most people grow up as a child they often have a dog so they can relate to them more.


----------



## Silva-Dragon (Jan 30, 2009)

in all serious, My fursona changes as I change, Its an extension of what I fell be me.
Used to live where it was fuckin nipply, hence arctic fox.
no such thing as over used, as every fursona is different, just often enough the same species.

I could also say this in a related sence (sort of...) 

There are too many white people, they're becoming a problem, ya, same with all the black people, oh, and also the natives, hindu, bhudist, Japanese,Vietnamese,chinese,russian and so on.

only solution I see, Wipe em all out, Nuke style, then there not overused


----------



## haynari (Jan 30, 2009)

I was wondering what my ideal fursona would be so I took like 10 quizzes and all agreed that I should be a red fox. plus I am adorable :3


----------



## DJ-Fragon (Jan 30, 2009)

Wolves, foxes, dragons, and gryphons. Since they're quite overused, I tried making something at least a bit original with my fursona. I guess you don't see fire wings very often (Unless you're a phoenix).


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Jan 30, 2009)

As other have said, wolves, fox, dragon, dog, cat, etc.
Though a question about dogs...
Do you consider different breeds to be different 'species', so to speak, when it comes to fursonas? As in would you consider a person who had, say, a Japanese Chin for a fursona to be in the same category as someone who uses a German Shepherd?
My fursona used to be a Pekingese, and I definitely wouldn't put my Peke fursona in the same class as someone's Siberian husky fursie. xD

Though yeah, I think a lot of the 'overuse' of certain species is not only because said species are cute, cuddly, and cool, but also because some species simply translate into anthro/furry form better than others.
I for one tried really hard to design an anglerfish fursona, but everything I drew wound up looking like something that swam out of the Uncanny Valley rather than an anthropomorphisized fish. So I settled with a wolpertinger as my fursona. (For those who don't know, wolpertingers are a fictional species similar to jackalopes, invented as a prank to play on tourists vistiting the Gemran alps. Yeah, basically they'd just take taxedermied rabbits or squirrels and tack on fangs, wings, bird feet, and what have you.)


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 30, 2009)

Quiet269 said:


> Seems like there are just a TON of Dogs/Wolves, Foxes, and Large Cats...



^^this


----------



## Crossfire21 (Jan 31, 2009)

Foxes and Wolves for sure but many have reasons beyond their looks as well for picking them


----------



## virus (Jan 31, 2009)

hybridization is overused. Unless its seemingly possible.

Canines are overused for the affinity that humans closely have too them. Same goes for mystical mythic animals, since they are a product of our imagination.

Where the F are all the insects? I've been having thoughts of being one because insects scaled would be pure ownage, seriously. Being able to pick up tanks as an ant man. Being able to resist sniper bullets as a beetle man. The list goes on..


----------



## embriel (Jan 31, 2009)

KawaiiHusky said:


> i think that a fox is the most use. good thing i am a Bear ^_^


 
Bears ALL THE WAY man.
:3 as for the friends choosing their friends fursonas thing, My friends always told me I was a rodent of some kind, but I chose a spectacled bear, I told my friend I thought she was a bobcat, and to think about it for herself, but she stuck with the bobcat, which kinda annoys me because it seems she didn't really think about it.


----------



## Wildberry Blue (Jan 31, 2009)

Everyone else has said it, so I won't. I will say that it's hilariously easy to pick out the wolves and foxes who are just following the bandwagon, because they'll always say things like "I'm still unique, because my wolf has purple and teal polka-dotted eyes!"


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Feb 1, 2009)

Wildberry Blue said:


> Everyone else has said it, so I won't. I will say that it's hilariously easy to pick out the wolves and foxes who are just following the bandwagon, because they'll always say things like "I'm still unique, because my wolf has purple and teal polka-dotted eyes!"



Or when they have rainbow-coloured fur.  Which makes me FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUU- like never before.

Dragons are indeed overused to the point of cliche in the fandom, I will agree.  But majority of the dragons out there are not even really dragons per se, but rather multi-neon-coloured lizards wearing bondage/rave getups or collars who prefer to chug cum and get fucked in the ass/fuck others in the ass with their hyperphallic bits rather than breathe fire and raze towns.  
The concept of 'dragon' has been taken so far from its original meaning that the common furry 'dwakkie' hardly even resembles its noble ancestors.  
It saddens me slightly that they've managed to reduce a once-magnificent beast to a shitty punchline in a retarded joke.


----------



## Kipple (Feb 1, 2009)

Overused species are rather obvious given the current replies. Canines and felines.

As for the insect issue, there are millions of ways to anthromorph an insect, some of them way better-looking than others. It's like Challenge Mode for artists who are accustomed to mammalian anatomy. Same with fish and such. There's huge creative risk versus reward but I think the fandom would take a huge step forward to explore such things. I've seen it done very well by a few artists already. 

What's more hilarious than irrational fear of anthro insects is the lolsome hate-mail I get for playing one. There are actually furries who think it's integral to maintain the purity of the fandom. That means no invertebrates! :V


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 1, 2009)

I would pay big money to see a squid "furry".


----------



## Jesie (Feb 1, 2009)

I just don't understand how two people can argue over a animal nobody has ever even seen, much less studied.

Alas, bug furries are cute. It's a shame they're as rare as they are. 
But Nazi furries? That humors me.


----------



## leon101 (Feb 1, 2009)

I was seeing a lot of foxes and wolves, while sleuthing around on here. Not that I really care.


----------



## mrredfox (Feb 1, 2009)

Orchestra said:


> I would pay big money to see a squid "furry".


My paypal is kenny@kennyandboss.com


----------



## Laze (Feb 1, 2009)

mrgreybalticsquid XD

I did genuinely laugh.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 1, 2009)

Go search for bats on FA.

If FA banned that shitty bat character from Sonic, 50% of the bat art would be gone, leaving the other 45% for the badly drawn stuff and the other slim 5% made of well drawn and actual bats.

GEE, IT SURE IS BORING AROUND HERE


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 1, 2009)

mrredfox said:


> My paypal is kenny@kennyandboss.com


Your name has the word "fox" in it


----------



## mrredfox (Feb 1, 2009)

Orchestra said:


> Your name has the word "fox" in it


Nuhuh it dosent *looks away*








see?


----------



## shebawolf145 (Feb 1, 2009)

Orchestra said:


> I would pay big money to see a squid "furry".



Its an octopus but here. http://lh4.ggpht.com/_w3oGfOq4fxw/R-0wr9v_NtI/AAAAAAAABxM/CnTYaliMy8w/IMG_3059.jpg


my paypal is wolfwoman145[at]yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Feb 1, 2009)

I, in addition to trying to design an anglerfish fursie, also tried to design a vampire squid fursie. It wound up looking like Cthulhu crossed with the clown from Poltergeist, though, so yeah... xD


----------



## WishingStar (Feb 1, 2009)

I do not think there's any 'overused' species - just a high preference for dogs, cats, and rabbits because we're most familiar with our pets or majestic creatures through their wild cousins.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 1, 2009)

Orchestra said:


> I would pay big money to see a squid "furry".



Because there's bound to be Furries that argue Illithids = Furry.

And Wolf and Fox are obviously the most overused species.


----------



## MistahFixIt (Feb 1, 2009)

Its true that feline, canine, and vulpine furries number in the thousands, there are disadvantages to picking 'unique' fursonas...

Y'know how much ferret art there is in the fandom? Not a whole helluva lot D:


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes there are species that get used a lot. If you ask why you may also ask why so many people drink coke. That is what they like. I started as a fox cause that is what i was into at the time. It is just a matter of taste.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 1, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Because there's bound to be Furries that argue Illithids = Furry.
> 
> And Wolf and Fox are obviously the most overused species.


Is that a mind flayer? 

:awesome:


----------



## Wreth (Feb 1, 2009)

Orchestra said:


> Is that a mind flayer?
> 
> :awesome:




That's what i thought =O


----------

